
T-Mobile Grants Users Free PokemonGo Data for a Year - markdown
https://newsroom.t-mobile.com/news-and-blogs/free-pokemon.htm
======
ziszis
There is agile software development and agile companies. I am impressed that a
big company like T-mobile can move this quickly to recognize a trend and
embrace it. Having worked at a large company, just getting approval on press
release can take a week.

Imagine all the various groups that need to get aligned to make this happen.

------
ArnoldP
I haven't used it -- Is Pokemon Go a big data hog? from screens it looks like
simple maps - no bitmaps and images from the camera, so no data there...

------
J_Darnley
Let me guess: it is unencrypted so they can mine it for great profit.

------
Kinnard
Is it just me or are we witnessing some sort of miracle?

------
markdown
This is basically giving Net Neutrality the finger.

